# 2011 Nissan Juke Review - First Drive



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Let's not ignore the elephant in the room. The Nissan Juke is ugly. On one hand, Nissan should be commended for going out on a limb and not producing yet another two-box crossover. On the other hand, it's difficult to find a good angle from which to view the Juke at.

While it does look masculine and assertive, the design is a bizarre pastiche of different shapes and surfaces which are visually jarring. The only possible explanation is that the Nissan stylist responsible for the exterior decided to sketch his vision of what a Suzuki SX4 would look like when crossed with a blowfish.

As our day with the Juke wore on, the initial shock of its styling began to fade, but there is a real danger of this car being perceived as the Son of Aztek. Nissan's target demographic of "young, urban, connected males," who are obsessed with signaling their social status with ostentatious Polo shirts may also react negatively to a vehicle that's "so ugly, bro".

More: *2011 Nissan Juke Review - First Drive* on AutoGuide.com


----------

